# Venson burger help needed



## country (May 14, 2012)

I'm wanting to make some ground venson with brisket, bacon, high temp cheese and jalapenos. Just not sure what seasoning to mix with it. Any ideas.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

You do not need any until you cook it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I would never freeze venison burger with seasoning it,it would overtake the natural flavors.I chop fresh onion and add when ready to cook n no cheese until hot off the grill.We use grass fed beef fat bout 10-15% to grind with fresh venison.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sugars Pop said:


> You do not need any until you cook it.


Yep.

But when you do, depends how much meat that you're going to grill, I put a little onion powder, garlic powder, in it before you mix it up. If you even wanted to, which I always do, I put a little honey Dijon mustard with a little bit of Worcester sauce, I even use a little Costa Rican steak sauce. Make your patties, dust with Montreal Steak seasoning and throw it and refrigerator and let it get cold again so when you put it on the grill and won't fall apart. When you do on grill do not overcook. enjoy.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

No seasoning until ready to cook. Lots of variables from there depending on whatâ€™s for supper. Chili, spaghetti, or burgers. 

50/50 brisket to venison mix is good stuff for whatever. 
Also 10% beef fat to 90% venison ratio makes good chili and spaghetti meat. Not quite enough fat for burgers or meatloaf.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*We do*

25% Beef
25% pork
50% Venison

Pasek's mixes and vaccum packs in 1 lb ers very economically.

We make everything with it.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thru the year when I bbq brisket, I trim them and save the fat in the freezer. Deer season comes around I grind the fat at a ratio of 2 pounds brisket fat to 8 pounds of deer..that will get you an 80/20 mix. You want fatter burger increase to 2.5 fat to 7.5 deer. I don't season either until I cook it. Good luck.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Not trying to brag, but made me some GREAT venison burgers tonight. Seasoned up like I posted above and seared them in a cast iron skillet for a minute a side and two minutes on each side in the broiler.


Made up with mayo, pickle, onion, lettuce, tomato, and avocado.


----------



## pt_98 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas, I've only used 20% pork butt, 80% venison... Im going to try adding the beef.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

With Axis we use 90% Axis and 10% suet and 95% of it is used for burger. Cook on low heat and pull it when it is med rare to medium.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've tried several different ratios with different meats & my favorite so far is 50% venison, 25% brisket & 25% bacon ends. I'd recommend holding off on the seasoning until time to cook.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrs568 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've been making/grinding my own venison into burger for several years now, and and mixed wild pig fat (if we killed a sow that had enough fat to make it worth it), but most of the time we mix in brisket (mostly for the fat) and shoot for a 80% venison mix. Thaw and season before cooking. Had great luck with that. Good luck and have fun trying different ideas until you find what you and your family like..


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Made it for years by mixing with a brisket or steak fat trimmings. The last few years we have been mixing ours with smoked bacon ends and pieces. My family likes it this way a lot better


----------

